# 96 alt. no spark to plugs



## srxripper (Jul 14, 2004)

i have 96 alt. but it will not get spark to the plugs! it even seems like the coil isnt producing any spark either when i take off the wire from the cap and hold it close to the engine! i called nissan and said the coil should always last the life time of the car? any idea of what could be causing this problem will be greatly appreiated


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

start with the basics - fuses, fusible links and wiring. make sure everyone of those items is good and go from there.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

this happened to me. the seal between the crank and the bottom of the distrutor wore out and oil got into the distributor. It wouldn't turn, no spark at the distributor, and no spark to the plugs. Take your distributor out and see if theres any sludge or oil on it.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The oil inside the distributor causes the Hall-Effect sensor (or crank angle sensor) to lose the signal. Pull the distributor cap and check for oil, whether or not you see any I would spray out the inside of the distrbutor body with a heavy dose of electrical contact cleaner available from most auto parts stores. 
The coil should measure between 1 and 2 Ohms of resistance on the primary and 10K to 12.8K Ohms on the secondary. The primary measurement is taken on the disconnected two pins on the coil connector and the secondary reading is taken from one probe in the coil high tension lead output and pin A on the connector.
---
[A|B]

Troy


----------

